# Best Durable 6 Months Plus Wax?



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As per title a friend wants a durable wax that’s capable of 6 months per application and sits in a budget of £40, can think of a few collinite, fusso etc but what else is out there i might have overlooked👍


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Fusso Coat,end of....SJ.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Infinity Wax Supergloss+ durability of approx 7 months according to Infinity and it's £29.99 for a big tub.

It contains Si02 to help with the durability and gives a good shine


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Collinite 845 for me.

Super easy on/off - great finish & excellent durability


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Been using FK1000p this last year and its durability is genuinely 6months + its incredibly easy to apply and buff off.

The finish is artificial sealant not natural wax look, but it does look great.

Have used Autoglym HD wax in the past and that was genuinely 6months durability - you can get that for less than £40 niw the new version is out. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I still like Collinite 476s, certainly the longest lasting I currently have but I haven't tried the Fusso.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Fusso coat, pound for pound the best out there. 


Gonz.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fusso coat is great, at this time of the year when your needing a little help from chemical pre wash's you need something that can take punishment. its not that hard to remove like some say if you put it on thin enough.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd be looking at something like Wowo's Crystal Sealant. Less than £20 for 500ml and it's tested real world by myself. 

8 months+ on the wheels at 300 miles a week. Probably 1+ year on paintwork and you can apply it to a wet car while drying it to top up protection.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm hoping to carry out a 'start of summer' weekend on the car once the weather plays ball; and am also interested in something that gives a good shine / lustre; but also (And probably more importantly for me) good durability.

Planning on the usual decontaminate, claybar and finally SRP stages and have bought some GTechnik C2v3 to try.

Am i best using this as my base-layer and then applying a wax over the top as secondary protection / final coat.....or ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

100%...Fusso coat

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

BH DSW or Fusso Coat


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Fusso for the win.
Dm


----------



## audi mike (Jan 25, 2017)

Another for Bh DSW. 4 months and still going strong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bmd morpheus lasts 6 months easily, tried and tested  very nice finish and you can get a sample pot that will last ages as it goes on very thin. http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples/Morpheus-bmd-luxury-car-wax-carnauba-sample
also got the new autoglym, ultra high definition wax which should give 6 months but i havnt had it on my car for that long yet lol
autofinesse spirit will last 6 months too, tried and tested also


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bmd morpheus lasts 6 months easily, tried and tested  very nice finish and you can get a sample pot that will last ages as it goes on very thin. http://www.bmdluxurycarwax.co.uk/wax-samples/Morpheus-bmd-luxury-car-wax-carnauba-sample
> also got the new autoglym, ultra high definition wax which should give 6 months but i havnt had it on my car for that long yet lol
> autofinesse spirit will last 6 months too, tried and tested also


No offence, nothing wrong with the products you suggest, but if you read the original post there was a budget threshold, if money was no object there's loads of choice


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

msb said:


> As per title a friend wants a durable wax that's capable of 6 months per application and sits in a budget of £40, can think of a few collinite, fusso etc but what else is out there i might have overlooked


From what I've used, BH DSW I think would be getting towards the application time and def under budget by a considerable amount.

AG HD wax is currently on offer at Halfords for £20 if you can find a pot - very nice wax and lasts a good while, their new UHD wax is currently on offer at £44 at Halfords - so only a few £ above (normally £55).


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

msb said:


> No offence, nothing wrong with the products you suggest, but if you read the original post there was a budget threshold, if money was no object there's loads of choice


yeh sorry about that, he could get bmd morpheus sample pot which is under the budget and will last a long time as i said.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Obsession wax dynasty or icon both fit your requirements and can be purchased in 50ml pots for £18 & £23 

Both are an absolute breeze to use and for me icon just edges it in the water behaviour but there both cracking waxes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

6 months + under what conditions?

weekly mileage ?
type of roads ? countryside or motorway?
garaged or not ?

whats the owners maintenance regime ?


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

in2 detailing ceramic. great wax, easy to use and currently been on the wifes for 5 months used daily and stored outside. still beading and looking glossy


----------

